# Poll for those on 2019.20.4.2 and 2019.20.4.4



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Most widespread software releases take off and soon overtake the prior widespread release, but now more than 2 weeks old, 2019.20.4.4 (released July 6) is just catching up with 2019.20.4.2 (released June 25).

Curious if 2019.20.4.2 holding on has to do with those who didn't check they wanted the software updates as soon as possible, those cars with prepaid FSD, car model, or something else. 
Check which option in the poll matches your install and situation. There are 3 options to pick from for each 20.4.2 and 20.4.4 (plus a S/X option) and you can pick up to 3. Lets see if there is some pattern in who has gotten 20.4.4. vs those still on 20.4.2.

*UPDATE - results as of 7/24/19*


MelindaV said:


> I put the responses into a spreadsheet this morning and this is what came out of it:
> there were 95 who answered the polls. Only 74 gave answers to the 3 questions, so removed 21 partial replies.
> 
> of the 74, 70 chose the install software advance option, 4 no advance.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm starting to shake. Getting withdrawal symptoms. Need a fix. Please give me a software update...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I have things set to grab a soon as available, but i put off installing new s/w until i'll be the next one driving it (ie: not my wife) so i can notice any new things in the interface and mention them. The too-dark auto dimming is a good example. I am glad that I encountered that before her so that I could give her a heads up on it and what to do.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I have things set to grab a soon as available, but i put off installing new s/w until i'll be the next one driving it (ie: not my wife) so i can notice any new things in the interface and mention them. The too-dark auto dimming is a good example. I am glad that I encountered that before her so that I could give her a heads up on it and what to do.


You can up the lower limit of the dimmer, you know


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, but when that fw was installed, the screen was black on the next drive. Easy to fix and adjust but exactly the sort of thing my wife likes me to discover first


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

I've voted for 20.4.4+advanced-updates/RWD/FSD and just got updated to 24.4. 
So the results of the poll are now skewed


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

20.4.2, Advanced, AWD, no FSD.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Most widespread software releases take off and soon overtake the prior widespread release, but now more than 2 weeks old, 2019.20.4.4 (released July 6) is just catching up with 2019.20.4.2 (released June 25).
> 
> Curious if 2019.20.4.2 holding on has to do with those who didn't check they wanted the software updates as soon as possible, those cars with prepaid FSD, car model, or something else.
> Check which option in the poll matches your install and situation. There are 3 options to pick from for each 20.4.2 and 20.4.4 (plus a S/X option) and you can pick up to 3. Lets see if there is some pattern in who has gotten 20.4.4. vs those still on 20.4.2.


The AP behavior was so different for me on 20.4.4 from previous versions, that I'm guessing .2 and .4 may be comparison testing. If the AP is tweaked differently in the two cases, Tesla may want them both out there for a while to compare, e.g., disengagements.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I was 2019.20.4.2, 2018 AWD with FSD post delivery and am now on 2019.24.4 as of today.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DocScott said:


> The AP behavior was so different for me on 20.4.4 from previous versions, that I'm guessing .2 and .4 may be comparison testing. If the AP is tweaked differently in the two cases, Tesla may want them both out there for a while to compare, e.g., disengagements.


that would be a great reason to essentially have the fleet split evenly between two versions


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted yesterday for 20.4.4, but now received an update to 24.4! I'm now interested to see how many folks chose the advanced updates option and get this version (24.4) in the next couple of days


----------



## Foxtrotter (Sep 12, 2017)

Have two RWD with FSD. One got 20.4.4 right away and was just updated to 24.4. The other car is still on 20.4.2 although its configuration is the same.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Just changed votes from 1 or 2 days ago.
RWD, LR, Update ASAP, FSD was on 20.4.2 and just received 20.4.4


EDIT/UPDATE
Looks like I made an error. Didn't read the app screen close enough. When I got in the car in today I noticed the new Release Notes screen with Chademo and other features.
So I didn't go from 20.4.2 to 20.4.4, I went from 20.4.2 to 2019.24.4
(Poll corrected)

Skipped right over 20.4.4


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Strangely I got 2019.24.4 last night...so none of the above. I never got any of the 20. versions.

Canada, M3D FSD, Nerd mode firmware frequency.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I put the responses into a spreadsheet this morning and this is what came out of it:
there were 95 who answered the polls. Only 74 gave answers to the 3 questions, so removed 21 partial replies.

of the 74, 70 chose the install software advance option, 4 no advance.

57% that chose advanced install installed 20.4.4
50% that chose non-advanced installed 20.4.4

based on the 70 advance installs:

57% of the Dual/P installed 20.4.4
55% of the RWD installed 20.4.4


59% of the pre-paid FSD installed 20.4.4
53% without pre-paid FSD installed 20.4.4

So, pretty much a slightly higher amount of configurations across all choices had 20.4.4 over 20.4.2, but nothing significantly noticeable.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Just got the update to 20.4.4 this morning. I was going to change my response in the poll, but there is no "edit" button...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Just got the update to 20.4.4 this morning. I was going to change my response in the poll, but there is no "edit" button...


changed it to no edit, because people going to 24.4 were changing their votes. the majority now have graduated out of 20.4.x, so the poll has served its purpose


----------

